# Looking for BC partners in Bend



## squeaks2 (Jan 5, 2013)

Good Evening,

I recently moved to Bend and I am looking for backcountry skiing partners.

I have been backcountry skiing for 16 years (out of 28), have avalanche training and stay pretty safe out there. 

I am good at and really like long tours with a lot of suffering, but I am also down for easy laps at the local spots. I can get down almost anything and am always happy to break trail.

I look forward to meeting some cool peps in Bend. Hit me up at 303-887-5015 or [email protected]

Best,
Eric


----------

